# looking for male 4 to 6 weeks old to adopt in se pa



## wiccansdream (Jan 23, 2008)

i am looking to adopt a young male for a play mate for my male who is 4 months old. i live in pennsburg pennsylvania does anyone know any breeders or any up for adoption?


----------



## Jacisaurusrex (Oct 6, 2007)

how far are you from bedford?

http://rysratties.com/

also, she's picking up one of my rex white/tan dumbo males. I have two rex tan/white dumbo males left.


----------



## wiccansdream (Jan 23, 2008)

i am 45 min from philly, 15 min from quakertown and 45 min from allentown


----------

